# [SOLVED] HP LaserJet P1006 won't print



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a new LaserJet P1006 and I've moved it to my laptop (running vista) because it would not print through the network anymore. Now it dosen't print at all, not even blank pages, I've downloaded the most recent drivers and still nothing. The printer is recognized and shows "1 document pending" in the system tray and then shows "0 document pending" and no print out. :4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1006 won't print*

How is it connected? Directly via USB? And it used to be connected via LAN? I would uninstall the drivers and software listed in Add and Remove Programs, reboot, and then reinstall the software/drivers following the setup procedures.


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1006 won't print*

I'll give that a try. It is USB direct, it was plugged into my desktop which is plugged into a router but for some reason it stopped printing (laptop) through the router


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1006 won't print*

Check this out. Maybe this can help you out.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01307023&cc=au&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3435684


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1006 won't print*

Hey Dogg, it worked! Thanks for the info and MasterJed thanks for the link, I had already read that but thanks for the effort. Thanks again both of you


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: HP LaserJet P1006 won't print*

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

